# Rare bars



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 23, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Bic...184740?hash=item25e0ac6664:g:JvkAAOSw6HJZxSTY


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 23, 2017)

Oh man....I gotta get this lady!


----------



## gymmanager (Sep 23, 2017)

Ad reads:
Here we have a Rover brand antique bicycle being sold at no reserve.  Original blue finish with white pinstripe accents.  Detroit 1940 bicycle license.  The most interesting feature of the bike is the Delta Horn-Lite combination with a tube to hold the batteries built in across the handlebars.  You see in the photos that the lens of the lamp has yellowed and there are hairline cracks in it.  The bike has a Troxel brand sprung saddle in excellent condition.  The frame has adjustable rear dropouts.  New Departure model D rear coaster brake.  Tire size is 26 X 2.125.  The distance from the center of the bottom bracket to the top of the seat tube is 18.5 inches.  This item is intended for local pick up only at my 48080 location.  The bike is heavy, approx. 50 pounds and I do not have a suitable box for it.  Packing and shipping to anywhere would be expensive.  Do email any questions.  I will accept PayPal or cash in person.  Payment within 7 days of auction close is reasonable and expected.  Thanks for looking


----------



## catfish (Sep 23, 2017)

Nice bike!


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 23, 2017)

Right down the street from me ...
Est value??


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 23, 2017)

detroitbike said:


> Right down the street from me ...
> Est value??



PM sent


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 23, 2017)

If anybody who wins this has it Dropped off or I pick it up I will Pack and ship the bike.
I did ask about checking the bike out before auction ends...
  Lets wait and see what happens, should be interesting.
      Brian
  313-884-BIKE


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 23, 2017)

Wow, very cool. I'm also local to the bike but don't have the $ to bid on it,  not to mention I don't have room to start collecting ladies bikes. 
Hopefully it goes to a good home and stays in one piece. It would be an absolute shame if someone parted it out.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Sep 23, 2017)

Wow! I have never seen bars like those before.


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 23, 2017)

That bike is awesome! I have family that still lives in St. Claire Shores. But someone here will appreciate it more than me.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 23, 2017)

Maskadeo said:


> That bike is awesome! I have family that still lives in St. Claire Shores. But someone here will appreciate it more than me.



ME!


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 23, 2017)

You'll be riding that thing all ova Monrovia! Though I would like the license plate on it!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 23, 2017)

Maskadeo said:


> You'll be riding that thing all ova Monrovia! Though I would like the license plate on it!



If I get her, not one piece is coming off!


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 23, 2017)

It's an amazing, unmolested bike!


----------



## ratrodz (Sep 23, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> ME!




Lol...you mean your "wife"!?!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 24, 2017)

I was thinking the same thing.


Maskadeo said:


> You'll be riding that thing all ova Monrovia! Though I would like the license plate on it!


----------



## kreika (Sep 26, 2017)

Good luck Mike!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 26, 2017)

kreika said:


> Good luck Mike!!!



I'm gonna need it...seems there's some tough competition out there It's just a chick bike!


----------



## kreika (Sep 26, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I'm gonna need it...seems there's some tough competition out there It's just a chick bike!




The horn button and those bars. $$$ I saw...6 something with 6 days to go. This is gonna hurt the old wallet....


----------



## catfish (Sep 26, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I'm gonna need it...seems there's some tough competition out there It's just a chick bike!




I hope you get it.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 26, 2017)

Dang, not the time for short arms and deep pockets! Somebody's gonna have to pay up for this old girl.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 2, 2017)

Wish me luck!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 2, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Wish me luck!



Go Mike, go!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 2, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Go Mike, go!!!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 2, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


>



You got it!  Nice!


----------



## gtdohn (Oct 2, 2017)

the little emoji looks quite satisfied. Congratulations


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 2, 2017)

Did you get it @fordmike65


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 2, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Did you get it @fordmike65



Hmmm...I'd rather not pull a"Hammond"


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 2, 2017)

sold 
Winning bid:
US $1,469.46
[ 21 bids ]


----------



## willswares1220 (Oct 11, 2017)

BLWNMNY said:


> Wow! I have never seen bars like those before.



I had a camelback Schwinn from the 1930's years ago with those same handlebars..... Another one I let go way too cheap...O'well  At that time, everything came and went very quickly.........


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 31, 2017)

Now to strip her of her juicy bits and scrap the carcass


----------



## bricycle (Oct 31, 2017)

That's one Hot Lady, not a Rover at all! :eek:


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 31, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Now to strip her of her juicy bits and scrap the carcass
> View attachment 700946



You read my mind!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 31, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> You read my mind!



Believe it or not, the seller shared that one of the top bidders asked,if he won, to ship only the bars, Hornlite & button....AND TO SCRAP THE REST OF THE BIKE


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 31, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Believe it or not, the seller shared that one of the top bidders asked,if he won, to ship only the bars, Hornlite & button....AND TO SCRAP THE REST OF THE BIKE



 Nooooo! Might have been mortijohn, lol. This chick needed to stay whole. She’s in good hands.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 27, 2017)

Getting her ready for this weekend's Cyclone Coasters(snob)....I mean Colson Ride


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 27, 2017)

Nice bars...


----------



## bricycle (Nov 28, 2017)

Nice everything!


----------

